# Public Attitudes towards the Pain and Stress Response in Crustaceans



## Chelsea Eede (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello,
I am currently studying a Foundation Degree in Applied Animal Studies at the University of Northampton and have created a survey for my Research Methods Assignment. It is to do with public attitudes in the pain and stress response in Crustaceans. The survey link is attached in a PDF.
Could you please fill it out to help me with my assignment?
Thank you! 
Chelsea


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Done


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tried to open it but all I got it what looked like a load of html


----------

